# Nub Theory Gender Guess...13+1 scan. UPDATE page 4...Baby is A....



## Spudtastic

So what do you ladies think. Boy or girl. Here are two different shots at my 13+1 scan yesterday. We're going to find out the gender at the anatomy scan so I'll be sure to update this thread then.
 



Attached Files:







squidge1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 51









squidge2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 50


----------



## cherrished

Boy xx


----------



## Lucy3

Boy x


----------



## lesh07

I see an angled nub so gonna go boy! Xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## mummy2_1

Maybe :pink:


----------



## embeth

Boy I think!!


----------



## Abbiewilko

I was going to say girl x


----------



## winterbabies3

Boy!


----------



## Spudtastic

Thank you for taking the time to have a guess.

SO, so far we have
Boy: 6 and Girl: 2

I did post on that other 'gender' forum and I have had 100% girly guesses.
I have been playing around with the Old Wives Tales too and some say boy and some say girl. I guess I will just have to wait until August. In the menatime, however, any more guesses would be appreciated.


----------



## lau86

I'm surprised at all the boy guesses, the nub looks very flat to me and at 13+1 I would have expected a rise if it was a boy. So I'm saying girl!


----------



## madseasons

I am going with :pink: guess as well........


----------



## familyof8

thinking girl x


----------



## justplay91

I'm going to say girl. Definitely looks like a pink nub to me.


----------



## calliebaby

Very girly for 13 weeks.


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks ladies. Pink is very clearly in the majority now. It's going to be a long six weeks until my scan


----------



## Secret_k

Girl


----------



## Spudtastic

I'm just totalling the guesses for myself...

Guesses here:
Boy: 6
Girl: 9

Including another forum...add 12 more girl guesses...

Boy: 6
Girl: 21


----------



## bdb84

:pink:


----------



## kayleigh_jane

I definitely think girl too! Such a beautiful scan!


----------



## Spudtastic

kayleigh_jane said:


> I definitely think girl too! Such a beautiful scan!

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## wannabemomy37

Def girly nub there!


----------



## Spudtastic

I have my anatomy scan in 6 days and we are hoping baby will cooperate and show us if he/she is a boy or a girl.

Any more guesses??


----------



## Spudtastic

5 days....and I've been looking at too many nubs. NUBS NUBS NUBS NUBS NUBS.


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Very girly looking nub x


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks Tash. What are you doing to pass the time to your scan?


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

In all honesty hun it's DRAGGING lol.
Two hyper kids who can't wait to find out if they are having a brother or sister, one wants boy one wants girl so either way il be disappointing one of them haha.
I find myself constantly looking at nub pictures etc but I'm told my nub is a tricky one as baby is upside down :( going out for the day Sunday so hopefully that'll speed time up haha. Xx


----------



## Spudtastic

We have our scan tomorrow (in 26 hours time).

I have had mostly girl guesses. The only boy guesses have been on this site.


----------



## kmr1763

Looks like a girl nub to me! I still have another week and a half before my scan! It draaaags. Can't wait for your update!


----------



## Spudtastic

kmr1763 said:


> Looks like a girl nub to me! I still have another week and a half before my scan! It draaaags. Can't wait for your update!

It really does drag. I don't think I could wait until birth


----------



## Kerriex

I'm guessing girl :) you're scan looks similar to mine so I look forward to seeing what you're having, I find out weds and am thinking pink too :) good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck, looking forward to your update :)


----------



## Spudtastic

Thanks for all the guesses everyone. We have a healthy looking little girl 
 



Attached Files:







girlgirl.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DobbyForever

Awe yay congrats Spud!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Congrats!! Though with that nub there was no denying all girl haha!
Xx


----------



## techi_girly

Congratulations very exciting x


----------

